# IBM Proventia M30 - can't log on :(



## grandima8 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi,
does anyone here has that apliance?
My problem is that I CAN logon on RedHat (which is base of Proventia) , but I can't log on GUI of Proventia (LMI- Local management interface). And all administration is made from that GUI  .

I did change admin password but it doesn't pass.
problem must be somewhere else ...


:Thinkingo


----------

